# What do you do with rabbit urine?



## SarahMelisse

I've noticed that many people use rabbit manure in their compost bins, but do you dump the urine in with it? For anyone who may separate the manure and urine... what do you do with the urine afterwards? Today was the first time I had to clean out my new rabbits' dropping pans and I just realized that I wasn't too sure what to do with all the waste.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Sorry if this sounds rather blunt, but who in their right mind would make an effort to separate the poo from the urine? Why?

I dump my trays into a wheelbarrow and dump it in the garden. In the winter, I dump right on the beds. In the summer, I choose a spot and dump it all there. Back in the days when I only had a dozen cages or so, I used a 5 gallon bucket rather than a wheelbarrow.

Of course, if you only have a few cages, just pick a spot and dump it there and spread about your garden as needed.


----------



## Danaus29

I put wood pellets in the dropping pans. They soak up the urine and eliminates the risk of dumping it on yourself. Then all gets dumped and spread in the garden together.


----------



## SquashNut

the urine from my rabbits gets seperated, becuse the trays under the cages has a slot so the liquid part of the waste is seperated. I mix this at about 1 quart per 5 gallon bucket and water plants with it, during the summer. For me it is easier this way to carry the dryer waste from the rabbitry.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

could you post a picture of this squashnut?


----------



## birdman1

the urine contains nitrogen whitch is also good for your plants just leave it all together and spread in the garden or better yet place it in the compost pile


----------



## SquashNut

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> could you post a picture of this squashnut?


sorry my cameras battery is wore out, hope to get a new one soon.


----------



## SarahMelisse

Thanks so much for all your replies. My first instinct was to just dump it all in the compost, but when I saw the amount of urine that a large French angora produces, it made me a little hesitant. I'll rest a little easier now knowing that it cn all just go the same place.


----------



## akane

Some people do want only the droppings for their gardens. I don't remember the reasons why. If you separate the 2 just dump the urine on the ground far enough away from cages and buildings. It won't harm grass and it will all be soaked in within minutes so long as you aren't dumping it right next to things. I just flip the pans over the arena gate when I use them and even droppings break down or get ground in by the next day. If the gate is open the horses like to come paw through the rabbit stuff for some reason. Most of the time I let everything from the bottom cages fall through to the colony with pine pellets underneath and my top cages have 4-6" solid bases to allow for bedding so I rarely use the shallow pans by themselves anymore. Mainly for quarantine or emergency cages when I set them on the concrete at the other end of the stable from the main rabbit colony and permanent cages. The stuff with bedding joins the horse manure pile to compost in to pasture fertilizer.


----------



## scpankow

I have a slant board/gutter set up and all the poop and urine collect in a bucket. I wash down the boards and gutter and take the bucket of poop/urine/water and dump on the compost pile. You just want to make sure that the urine is diluted well.


----------



## Pat Lamar

Bottle the urine and sell it to sporting stores as camoflauge scent for hunters. A man used to come out to my farm every year to buy rabbit urine to put on his hunting boots.

Pat Lamar


----------



## theresakrout

I use a tarp to collect my rabbit waste. I have a hole in the tarp for the urine to drain. I collect the pellets and dry them in the sun. I then put them in a bag to sell. My rabbits (4 adults and 24 babies) produce more pellets than we can use so I collect to sell. I am glad you all contributed to this conversation because I know you can use the urine in gardens also but did not know I should water it down first. The tarps are great for this but this will be our first winter with rabbits and I hope the tarps hold up. N. WI is pretty long hard winters. Thanks everyone.


----------



## KFhunter

I got a compost pile bigger than a lot of people's houses, so obviously it all goes there then gets spread around the hay fields.


----------



## moonwolf

Rabbit urine is also sold as an attractant for predator
hunters and trappers for coyotes and such...if it's clean
probably you could sell it for that purpose to some supplier...
I would think urine valuable in a compost pile, especially one
having higher varbin content like straw bedding waste to help
Break it down quicker and be with a nice level of nitrogen.


----------

